# Beginner Film SLR



## gtwosaints (Mar 30, 2008)

Well since the price for a DSLR is so high, I won't be able to get one, and digital cameras in my price range don't have the features I need, I'm going to go for a film SLR. Digital has always seemed a little overrated to me because I don't like the process of printing them and film has always seemed to be better memories and my dad agrees. So, I've been wanting to get into photography for quite a while. So, I have $200-ish for a film SLR (used or new), lens, and film. I'll probably be doing all around photography, from portraits to B&W. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Battou (Mar 30, 2008)

Canon AE-1 can be found inexpencive with ease. Lenses should not cost too much either, but they will not mount to a dSLR later on down the road, Diffrent mount system entirely.

I personally prefer the Canon EF Body over the AE-1 but they are a little harder to come by and quickley get out of the 200 dollar price range.

Both Bodies use Canon *FD* mount lenses and should have with them a 50mm or 55mm factory lens (but, I won't garentee it will but)


----------



## compur (Mar 30, 2008)

Pentax 35mm SLRs (the ones with the bayonet mount lenses, called
"K-mount") have the advantage that their lenses will also work on digital SLR
cameras should you decide to go that route later.


----------



## Coldow91 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nikon lenses work both film and digital as well. So I would go for either 70's Nikon film body......or I highly recommend the Canon A-1, I have one and love it and lenses are real cheap as well


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 30, 2008)

+1 for the Pentax.

I also like the Nikon FE series.  It's electronically controlled, so you can use the camera on the fly more easily than you can with a full manual camera.


----------



## Orrin (Mar 30, 2008)

The B&H catalog still lists a few film SLR's in your price range....

Vivitar V3800N w/28-70 lens (K-Mount) $159.95
Canon EOS Rebel K2 w/28-90 lens  $189.95
Nikon FM10 w/35-70 lens $249.95

...in the event you want something new!


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Mar 30, 2008)

Nikon F4 or F5, they are THE pro SLR's of their time. 

I want one.


Edit: Oh, a SLR for $200? Pentax's are nice and like nealjpage said, Nikon FE is a good auto camera.


----------



## Battou (Mar 31, 2008)

Orrin said:


> The B&H catalog still lists a few film SLR's in your price range....
> 
> Vivitar V3800N w/28-70 lens (K-Mount) $159.95
> Canon EOS Rebel K2 w/28-90 lens  $189.95
> ...



Keep in mind the average price of todays lenses. A $200 budget won't go very far. That is why the older bodies are to the advantage of tight budget buyers. 

I can get dozen or more lenses for the price of one of the more common preowned modern lenses.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 31, 2008)

My vote goes to a Pentax, like a K1000. That thing is famous for a reason. I recently bought one with a 28mm prime for $70 on Ebay, so I'm sure for $200 you would be able to equip yourself even more adequately.


----------



## Trevor Weaver (Mar 31, 2008)

gtwosaints said:


> Well since the price for a DSLR is so high, I won't be able to get one, and digital cameras in my price range don't have the features I need, I'm going to go for a film SLR. Digital has always seemed a little overrated to me because I don't like the process of printing them and film has always seemed to be better memories and my dad agrees. So, I've been wanting to get into photography for quite a while. So, I have $200-ish for a film SLR (used or new), lens, and film. I'll probably be doing all around photography, from portraits to B&W. Do you have any recommendations?




I'm also trying to get into film photography, I looked around on craigslist, and found deal, and I did a bit of bargaining. I got a black Nikon FM, a f1.4 lens 50mm lens, a f 3.5 35-70 zoom, and a f 2.8 28mm lens for $100.


----------



## Early (Mar 31, 2008)

I believe you can pick up a Nikon 90s AF camera with a fairly cheap zoom for the $200.


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 1, 2008)

Trevor Weaver said:


> I'm also trying to get into film photography, I looked around on craigslist, and found deal, and I did a bit of bargaining. I got a black Nikon FM, a f1.4 lens 50mm lens, a f 3.5 35-70 zoom, and a f 2.8 28mm lens for $100.



Thats pretty good:thumbup:

I just got a Minolta 700si from ebay for $40. I really wanted a full manual camera but I also wanted something that used the same lenses as my Sony DSLR. I have the two Sony kit lenses plus a 50mm 1.7 Minolta Prime that I snagged for $20.


----------



## BostonBrother (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, I'll put my recommendation in as well!  I think that the Nikon FE is a great slr for the price and it can use the non-AI, AI, and AIS lenses which opens up a huge selection of lenses to choose from.  On ebay you should be able to pick up an FE for around $60 and then get a couple of lenses with the remainder of the money.

If you wanted to spend a bit more on the body I would recommend the FM-2 which has a faster shutter speed, and still can take all the nikon lenses.


----------



## Mary (Apr 4, 2008)

Canon is the best!


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 5, 2008)

Minolta has a lot available and you can get a good system going for $200.  Get a Minolta sr- or X- series camera.  They take MC/MD mount lenses which are made by everybody and come in a great variety of focal lengths.  You could get an XG-M, a 28-200 macro zoom, a tripod, a cable and a little film for that money.  Look on eBay for the camera and the lens.  Anyway, good luck and ask us ANY questions you have, that's why we're here.


----------

